# Wie schließe ich meine Boxen an den PC an? ^^



## emule86 (4. Februar 2006)

*Wie schließe ich meine Boxen an den PC an? ^^*

Hi,

ich hab hier 2 Boxen von ner Anlage stehen, die ich gerne an meinen PC anschließen würde. Das problem ist, dass die Boxen keinen normal Stecker haben, über den man diese anschließen kann, sondern nur 2 Kabel (rot und weiß) die bei der Musikanlage hinten eingeklemmt werden, doch beim PC geht das ja nicht.

Gibt es da irgend nen Adapter dafür, dass ich die Boxen doch an meinen PC anschließen kann oder sind solche Boxen nur ausschließlich für Musikanlagen gedacht?

thx 4 help


----------



## King-of-Pain (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie schließe ich meine Boxen an den PC an? ^^*

brauchst wohl nen verstärker für die boxen ^^

ich hatte ne weile meine Kompakt anlage am PC musst nen adapter kabel auf den Aux eingang haben dafür aber ka mehr wie das hies ^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie schließe ich meine Boxen an den PC an? ^^*



			
				emule86 am 04.02.2006 18:11 schrieb:
			
		

> oder sind solche Boxen nur ausschließlich für Musikanlagen gedacht?


 ja, sind sie, die brauchen einen eigenen verstärker. bei PC boxen ist der halt schon eingebaut, daher haben die auch nen eigenen stromanschluss. 


man kann sich zwar auch so was versuchen zusammenzubasteln, aber da kann box/soundkarte kaputtgehen... die soundkarte bringt eh zu wenig leistung/strom, weil sie die normalerweise gar nicht bringen müssen (PCboxen haben wie gesgat nen vertsärker eingebaut)


----------



## ripitall (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie schließe ich meine Boxen an den PC an? ^^*



			
				Herbboy am 04.02.2006 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> emule86 am 04.02.2006 18:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unterlass es ja, die Boxen nur irgendwie mit der Soundkarte zu verbinden. Hol dir nen Verstärker oder verscheuer die Dinger und kauf dir Computerboxen


----------



## emule86 (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie schließe ich meine Boxen an den PC an? ^^*

Kann man denn irgendwie die Anlage an den PC verbinden, dass ich so die Boxen nutzen kann?


----------



## HanFred (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie schließe ich meine Boxen an den PC an? ^^*



			
				emule86 am 04.02.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man denn irgendwie die Anlage an den PC verbinden, dass ich so die Boxen nutzen kann?


ja, brauchst ein kabel vom line out der sondkarte zum aux- oder line in der anlage.
üblicherweise ist das 1xjack (klinke) zu 2xchinch.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wie schließe ich meine Boxen an den PC an? ^^*



			
				emule86 am 04.02.2006 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man denn irgendwie die Anlage an den PC verbinden, dass ich so die Boxen nutzen kann?


natürlich, sofern die anlage mind. einen eingang hat echte versträker haben davon gleich mehrere, wovon einige dann schon namen haben wie CD, MD, Tape, Tuner. die namen sind aber nur als hilfe gedacht, damit schneller umchalten kannst => CD player kommt auch an CD, damit bei wählen von "CD" auf der fernbedienung auch CD kommt. würden die eingänge nummern haben, dann müßte man sich merken "1 = CD, 2 = tuner" usw. zusatzanschlüsse heißen meist AUX. technisch sind das alles die gleichen, bis auf MM/MC (schallplattnspieler)


kompaktanlagen haben oft keinn oder nur einen anschlus. musst halt auf der rückseite schauen. 


die eingänge sind zu 99% chinch, also zwei buchsen in rot/weiß oder rot/schwarz. du brauchst nur ein kabel/adapter 3,5mmKlinke(stereo) auf 2xchinch-stecker. das ist alles. der klinkenstecker kommt in die soundkarte da rein, wo auch PC boxen reinkämen.


----------

